# Lost Interest in Food



## Hunter319 (Nov 3, 2011)

My two and a half year old V has been on the same food since 1 year old (Purina Pro Plan Performance). Our vet wanted him on a performance food because he seemed under weight. He has had zero problems with food until recently. It happens mostly in the morning. I will feed him and he will take one look at it and walk away. Then come dinner time he may or may not eat. I have read many forums on food and have not had anyone mention the food I am feeding him. He also seems to have a sensitive tummy because he accidentally ate our Beagles food one day and later vomited. Any suggestions?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Is he interested in food other then his own? If so, I would switch brands and see how it goes. If not, a visit to the Vet maybe in order.


----------



## Hunter319 (Nov 3, 2011)

He is interested in milkbones and ice cubes but will turn down his dog food. I am wondering if the food upsets his stomach and he now associates the food with belly aches.


----------



## cmcgarve (Sep 19, 2011)

My V puppy used to graze and not eat all his food. I decided I wanted to go to only feeding 2 times a day, but I wanted him to eat it up and be done each time. I heat up water (about 2/3 the volume of the amount of food I will be giving him) in the microwave for a minute. I put the food in and wait about 10 min. It soaks it all up and becomes soft but not mush, still a little warm. He eats it up in 2 minutes. I've also been able to increase the overall amount he eats this way so I can keep him looking prime. He's a big boy 35 lbs at 4 months, so I feed 3.5-4 cups (Blue Large Breed Puppy) a day this way. Easy fix for me and Stetson. Try it and you may be surprised at how much better. Plus you don't have to deal with the tummy issues of switching foods.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Just another picky Vizsla. Don't sweat it. Go out and buy a couple small bags of other quality food. Some smaller pet shops will have samples they will give you.  Copper now is on a 3 bag rotation. LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would go grain free. I found our dog will have loose stools on 75% or 80% protein dog foods. 
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/VenDog.html


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, switching to a different brand of kibble might be in order, once you have ruled out any medical issues. Also, as suggested by cmcgarve, I always add a little warm water to the kibble because (1) it makes the food more aromatic, and (2) it aids in the digestive process.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 12, 2011)

I would take them to the Vet. When my dog was 4 months old, she lost interest in food and I assumed it was because she was teething. She had picked up a bacterial infection at doggie daycare and her appetite resumed a few days after being on antibiotics. Hope that helps. At first when I thought she lost interest in food, I switched from Blue Buffalo to Taste Of The Wild. But while I was trying to get her interested in food (before knowing she was sick) I would pour some beef or chicken broth in her food (thinking her teeth were sore) and some plain, low fat yogurt. She loves that yogurt for some reason!


----------



## chusair (Nov 23, 2011)

I am not sure if what I am doing is right but at least I don't feel guilty and it is working...I have a 11 weeks old male Vizsla (with me already 4 weeks) This week I was a bit scared because he wasn't eating much in the morning and in the evening he was eating just a normal ration...so I decided to trick him, I am adding a bit of peanut butter and what a difference...he cleans the dish. (just as a reference mine is 16 pounds). He also gets a spoon of peanut butter in the morning and a couple of treats with his 5 minutes training schedule. We are walking about 3 miles a day (1 mile in the morning 1 in the afternoon and 1 in the evening) and he still have plenty of energy to share with the world. He likes other dogs and he love people...he is truly the social butterfly. So far he respond 100% to sit, come, bring it, drop, leave it and he is completely create trained and potty trained. We haven't had a single potty accident in the 4 weeks. He is working now on his down skills (60% success) walk without pulling (70-80% success) and I am already let him run free and he always come back or stop and sit when I ask.in my 5 minutes of "training" which I do after meals in those 20 minutes before going out potty, he is focus and he enjoys it. I try to repeat all the commands so that I keep certain consistency...I appreciate any tricks regarding heel, this is something that I am trying with no much success...but we are not there yet...he can walk next to me stop when I say so and sit when I stop but I am not sure how to train him to heel


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

I have 2, one 4 year old and one 5 year old.Bruce the 5 year old male has always been a fussy eater and even now will regularly decide not to eat his food.We just leave him to it and he comes round and eats later meals.When he was younger it was a real worry as we had never had a dog so fussy before.
We can't even let him graze by leaving his food down for him or his sister will eat it in seconds.
I've heard many Vizsla owners say are picky eaters.I've seen Bruce turn his nose up at chicken and sausages.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

My Lui is 11 months, he gets fed twice a day, about 2.5 - 3 cups each time. We walk him about 40 minutes in the morning before work on leash, and the same after work but half on leash and half off leash, with a couple hours of off lease excercise ont the weekends. 

He is on Purina Pro Plan for puppies, and every once and a while he will turn up his nose at the food. When he does this I leave the food down for 20 minutes then I just take it away until the next feeding. Whenever he misses a feeding, you can be sure that he eats the whole bowl on the next feeding because he was really hungry.


----------



## Gunnails (Nov 21, 2011)

Make sure his teeth and general health are in order.

Give him his food and if he doesn't eat it then remove it then try again at the next feeding time, they will usually get the idea soon enough, All young vizslas are skinny, don't seat that so much.

Having said that, what we do is add some treats to his food to get his huger mode going, try throwing on some shredded cheese, yogurt, pumpkin, cottage cheese, etc..

The only draw back to that is they will eventually refuse to eat at all unless you put some treats on it.

Good luck.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

As suggested earlier in the string, I tried pouring about 1/4 cup of warm water on the food, and he has eaten then entire bowl 6 times in a row. Definately effective.


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

it gives a bit of a gravy also that they seem to like  glad its sorted!


----------

